# Recovered from Pyometra? Now losing weight rapidly..



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Guys,

One of my pet mice, Cadbury, seemed to inflate like a balloon around her abdomen last week. She put on 12g in weight in the space of a couple of days. She was eating and drinking normally and still was quite active. She started looking pretty raggedy and became sluggish (I had already had her on antibiotics for a few days) and she had a vaginal discharge which was sometimes sticky and white (like pus) and sometimes orange. It hardened like a scab around her vulva so I was wiping her there regularly. I took her to the vet and we suspected pyometra but he said he couldn't do anything (I actually went to have her pts) and to wait it out. Two days later she had lost all the water weight (back to her weight before) and looked fantastic. Coat smooth, she was bright and running around. Now I just weighed her again and she's lost another 10g of weight since two or three days ago... I'm guessing some kind of organ failure and don't hold out much hope but was just wondering if anyone had any clues or tips that might give her a chance :/ She's still so active, eating and drinking, coats smooth and she seems fine in herself. 
I was thinking about trying probiotics as had a mouse previously who lost a ridiculous amount of weight suddenly and it was due to a diet change and her gut flora was flushed out. Probiotics got her back up to speed.

Thanks for your help


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

yogurt can replenish "gut flora".
I recommend powered kitten milk replacer for helping an ill mouse keep her weight up. I fed my mouse with an eye dropper, but a spoon works if she'll have it. Be wary to not feed her too much, since it can cause runny poo which leads to dehydration.


----------

